# Logan who is 'NOT' allowed on the sofa!!??



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

This is Logan tonight as i type away on here, sitting on the sofa with 'daddy' who said when we bought him, he would never be allowed on the sofa!!! LOL


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahaha lol!!! 

What a handsome boy!! How old is he now?


----------



## sarasam (Apr 14, 2009)

Arrhhh beautiful shepherd, i kept gsd's for twenty years a wonderful breed of dog, ive now gone full circle and have staffies now, another amazing breed of dog x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh bless him thoose eyes are melting .....


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Its the GSD "LOOK" they give you, melts your heart then they put you in a trance, "you will obey my every need, to be next to you on the sofs, bed etc" haha
Mine get away with murder bless um
xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

welllll how could you resist that gorgeous face?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's gorgeous, but I think I recognise that same look in the second photo as my own little yorkie does, a little bit guilty and anxious, knowing that they're being naughty but pleading with you not to stop them doing what they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sketch said:


> Its the GSD "LOOK" they give you, melts your heart then they put you in a trance, "you will obey my every need, to be next to you on the sofs, bed etc" haha
> Mine get away with murder bless um
> xx


Oooh yes mine also gives me the same look when on the chair!

What a beautiful boy he is


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

How could you say no to that face? Great names btw


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Hahaha lol!!!
> 
> What a handsome boy!! How old is he now?


He is 10months old now. And thank you, i think he is handsome too! LOL


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

alaun said:


> How could you say no to that face? Great names btw


Thank you, my sons and I chose the names from their favourite t.v programmes and film!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments, i am obviously biased but yes he is handsome and does have those ''dolefull love me'' eyes you just can't resist!! LOL


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

whata stunning dog!!!

i love GSD's


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

what a handsome boy! :001_tt1:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you corrine and nic101. I love him to bits he is such a gent! Spoilt one though! hahaha


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i shouldnt have looked hmy: he is so beautiful and i would love one exact like him...


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Well his breeder is only in Fakenham, Norfolk and he is having another litter in the spring!!

Maybe i shouldn't have told you that!! LOL


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Well his breeder is only in Fakenham, Norfolk and he is having another litter in the spring!!
> 
> Maybe i shouldn't have told you that!! LOL


awhh...it is so tempting but i have already more inuits planned lol there are too many beatifull dogs out there and urs definitly is one of them :001_tt1:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

How cute is he? Looks like my sofa as soon as I leave the room and both Harvey & Willow jump up to cuddle up with my OH - I'm the mean one who doesn't let them up!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Natik said:


> awhh...it is so tempting but i have already more inuits planned lol there are too many beatifull dogs out there and urs definitly is one of them :001_tt1:


Don't blame you, inuits are gorgeous too. I would love one or a malamute later on. X


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> How cute is he? Looks like my sofa as soon as I leave the room and both Harvey & Willow jump up to cuddle up with my OH - I'm the mean one who doesn't let them up!!


I think the men are a push over where the dogs are concerned! LOL


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Logan is a cutie. Great snow pic of the other dog also.


----------



## Emma and Nitro (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwww he is gorgeous :smile5: those eyes bless him! The puppy that I am getting in 3 weeks is a husky cross german shepard :smile5:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sarahberra said:


> Logan is a cutie. Great snow pic of the other dog also.


Thank you. That is Matrix trying to catch snowballs!! LOL


----------

